# Anyone heard of this behaviourist?



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Julie Bedford BSc (Hons), PGCE, PGDipCABC, CCAB


So I'm still searching for a decent behaviourist... I've contacted several, some of which haven't got back to me and others have just been trainers.

I've found this lady who will see me.
She's from the APBC

Anyone heard of her? Or recommend her?


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Apparently she trained with John Rogerson who is known around the world?


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> I've found this lady who will see me.
> She's from the APBC
> |
> Apparently she trained with John Rogerson who is known around the world


There is a case online from original files about a lady fitting those 2 critera but her name is not Julie Bedford. I have no idea what location you are referring to but this one was from Tyne & Wear, N East area, see the link below

APDT-APBC As Much Use As A Chocolate Watch, APBC Kills Pet Dog - YouTube
.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

SleepyBones said:


> There is a case online from original files about a lady fitting those 2 critera but her name is not Julie Bedford. I have no idea what location you are referring to but this one was from Tyne & Wear, N East area, see the link below
> 
> APDT-APBC As Much Use As A Chocolate Watch, APBC Kills Pet Dog - YouTube
> .


She is from Stow on the wold. She only uses positive, kind methods.

Watched the video - isn't it about the APDT organisation rather than the APBC.

Also I don't really understand it entirely? Isn't it just one person complaining about a trainer that wasn't very useful?


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Watched the video - isn't it about the APDT organisation rather than the APBC.


You probably did not let the vid run long enough, if you do it scrolls down the post, when you come to 'Banger', with a moving GSD icon, he says:

"having seen a member of APDTand APBC" he found her advice as much use as a chocolate watch. He means she was a member of both organisations, which are commercial co-operatives.

If you have difficulty reading it double click the video screen it enlarges that screen.
.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> 1. she is, BSc (Hons), PGCE, PGDipCABC, CCAB
> 
> 2. She only uses positive, kind methods.


Actually, based on the above and your other post I think the two main criteria you highlight in both posts make it quite easy for you to employ someone who meet those criteria, qualifications acceptable to you & claiming 'positive' & 'kind' methods.

If you look around the net you should find dozens who advertise qualifications & 'kind' or 'kind' 'positive' or 'reward' methods, I don't see a difficulty in finding someone who advertises those things, you either pay someone or you do not, the only way your going to find out if they are any good or not is hire & try, I dont see how anyone across the net can realistically say, "you & your dog will be ok with 'him' or 'her'", as individuals
.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Have you asked your vet if they can recommend anyone?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Julie Bedford is FAB and I have attended the many of the same seminars she has and attended one that she has given.

I cannot recommend her highly enough, has a VAST range of skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience.

If you can obtain her help, you are on to a winner.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Julie Bedford is FAB and I have attended the many of the same seminars she has and attended one that she has given.
> 
> I cannot recommend her highly enough, has a VAST range of skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience.
> 
> If you can obtain her help, you are on to a winner.


Oh ok that's brilliant!

She is expensive as she's over 30miles away from
Me so is going to have to charge over £300 just for the consultation! Which is why I don't want to just "hire and try" as it's a huge amount of money!

But it sounds like she is worth it?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyBones said:


> AI dont see how anyone across the net can realistically say, "you & your dog will be ok with 'him' or 'her'", as individuals
> .


They can if they have had personal experience.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't heard of the person you mentioned but just thought I would add my two pence. I tried several trainers (calling themselves behaviourists and supposedly having qualifications and members of the associations mentioned) when we were looking for help with Mia, some that were recommendations and some just found on the internet. They were charging around the £100 mark per consultation in the main and totally useless. One woman upset me in the first few minutes so badly that I asked her to leave. I spotted an ad on the wall of the local rescue while dropping some food off and it was for an APDT trainer I thought 'what the heck' and gave her a call and she transformed our lives and gave Mia her life back. She charged £12 per session and was trained by Turid Rugaas.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> Julie Bedford BSc (Hons), PGCE, PGDipCABC, CCAB
> 
> So I'm still searching for a decent behaviourist... I've contacted several, some of which haven't got back to me *and others have just been trainers*.
> 
> ...


I know there is a difference between trainers and behaviourists but I wouldn't get hung up about that and def wouldn't say 'just a trainer'. Behaviourists need to be trainers to be able to address the problem once they have worked out what it is and trainers need to understand behaviour in order to train. It is the QUALITY of either that will get the result and a bad one of either will be damaging.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> Oh ok that's brilliant!
> 
> She is expensive as she's over 30miles away from
> Me so is going to have to charge over £300 just for the consultation! Which is why I don't want to just "hire and try" as it's a huge amount of money!
> ...


I think you have to alter your approach and thinking when considering the purchase of skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience.

You are making an INVESTMENT in your dog, your relationship and your future together.

On the other hand, if you feel that you can achieve what you want with a lower investment then of course it would make sense to cut your coat according to your cloth.

Price alone is no guarantee of quality;


----------



## Jodfblue (Sep 12, 2012)

Where are you based? We used Pawfect Dogsense, based in Solihull - Home. Our first consultation was about £50 I think and then follow on sessions were £40 per hour.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I think you have to alter your approach and thinking when considering the purchase of skills, knowledge, ability, training and experience.
> 
> You are making an INVESTMENT in your dog, your relationship and your future together.
> 
> ...


I agree what you are saying totally. That's why I'm checking she is any good as if I spend all my money on someone who tells me stuff I already know then I'm stuck as I haven't got endless a amounts of money to spend. I'm willing to spend as much money as need be on my dog because I care about her future and want to build her confidence so she can face the world without becoming fearful but I just want the right person with the right attitude to do so. But if you say she is pretty fantastic then I shall go for it?

Does she only use 100% positive methods?


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Just had another behaviourist get back to me. Claire Arrowsmith from the Prt Behaviour Centre founded by David Appleby.


Anyone seen her?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> Just had another behaviourist get back to me. Claire Arrowsmith from the Prt Behaviour Centre founded by David Appleby


I haven't seen her but her credentials are excellent, and I have one of her books. She's a member of the Pet Professionals Guild which is a good indicator of someone who uses reward based force-free training methods.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> I agree what you are saying totally. That's why I'm checking she is any good as if I spend all my money on someone who tells me stuff I already know then I'm stuck as I haven't got endless a amounts of money to spend. I'm willing to spend as much money as need be on my dog because I care about her future and want to build her confidence so she can face the world without becoming fearful but I just want the right person with the right attitude to do so. But if you say she is pretty fantastic then I shall go for it?
> 
> Does she only use 100% positive methods?


Nobody uses 100% positive methods in any sphere. But she is a kind, ethical and extremely well respected behaviourist who was employed for many years as the behaviourist for Blue Cross..............


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> Just had another behaviourist get back to me. Claire Arrowsmith from the Prt Behaviour Centre founded by David Appleby.
> 
> Anyone seen her?


She is ok and I have seen her speak.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

So which one would you go for Smokeybear?

Also Isn't David Appleby sort of famous for his work


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> So which one would you go for Smokeybear?
> 
> Also Isn't David Appleby sort of famous for his work


Fame is no indicator of excellence, in any case I believe he was not one of your choices? 

I think choosing a therapist/vet/doctor/groomer etc is a very personal thing and depends a great deal on the rapport you have.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> Fame is no indicator of excellence, in any case I believe he was not one of your choices?
> 
> I think choosing a therapist/vet/doctor/groomer etc is a very personal thing and depends a great deal on the rapport you have.


No he himself wasn't but he runs a centre where Claire works and she is one of my choices. She's a bit cheaper too. So I'm confused to be honest!

It's a lot of money to gamble with but i guess I'll just have to.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> No he himself wasn't but he runs a centre where Claire works and she is one of my choices. She's a bit cheaper too. So I'm confused to be honest!
> 
> *It's a lot of money to gamble with but i guess I'll just have to*.


You don't have to. This thread has worried me slightly for the last few days and I wanted not to say what I think but now I am going to just have to say it.........I would be very wary of ANYONE charging that kind of money for one consultation however experienced or famous or whatever they are. When you are dealing with behaviour problems in dogs it can take months or years of working with your dog to correct many unwanted behaviours, that's if the problem can be totally 100% sorted. Is this going to be £300 every time you return to check progress, move onto the next stage, find out it's not working so approach in a different way?. You don't have a dog with the kind of problem that warrants a £300 a session behaviourist that will be 'cured' in one session.
That level of charge smacks of greed and profit motivation not someone who wants to genuinely work to improve dogs lives. Yes of course people need compensation for what they do and to make a living, even a damn good living. Shall we be generous and say that they travel to you, it costs them time and petrol to do that so they only saw three dogs a day .....that's near on a £1000 a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
We would hope that we would all go to the ends of the earth and spend whatever is necessary to help our dogs but how many dog owners can afford that level of charges so it makes it elitist. I'm angry now and want to be rude about a person I have never met so best not say anymore.
There are damn fine people out there helping dogs and owners without covering their own cost. There are those that make a genuine reasonable living and then, it appears, there are those that take advantage of our love for our animals. I know which ones I would be taking my beloved pet to!

Of course if this is a one off charge that also covers any follow up without further payment I take it all back.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you need to take it all back................... 

Julie Bedford's reputation, qualifications, and record are above reproach.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I think you need to take it all back...................
> 
> Julie Bedford's reputation, qualifications, and record are above reproach.


Oooooops ....sorry if that appeared directed at an individual, I meant it to refer to anyone and everyone that charged unjustifiable amounts for this kind of service. I feel the same about 'counsellors' dealing with human problems......and a whole load of other areas of life where you 'pays your money and takes your choice'. Sad fact is that you may not get the full value of what you pay for.... or you may get it in spades.I think a similar thing was alluded to in this thread earlier


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> That level of charge smacks of greed and profit motivation not someone who wants to genuinely work to improve dogs lives. Yes of course people need compensation for what they do and to make a living, even a damn good living. *Shall we be generous and say that they travel to you, it costs them time and petrol to do that so they only saw three dogs a day .....that's near on a £1000 a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I''m sorry, but this is completely false. People don't suddenly get the training and experience via a magic wand to work with dogs. They have to go out, get training, get experience, which all has to be paid for. It can take years of training to become a behaviourist. If they are members of organisations or have premises, they should also have insurance, these have to be paid for. If they have 2 or 3 phone calls or emails with a client before they book, they may need to do some research, or look up notes, on the breed or the problem, this is all their time, usually behaviourists go home and THINK, more research, then possibly spent a DAY writing up the notes from the meeting, developing and writing an individual training programme, and then also be available for email support after the meeting and training programme has been sent out.

It really annoys me when people count up a few hours and think people are raking it in. Many behaviour consults last over 2 hours, plus travelling, which can often be up to an hour, depending how far they cover.

That £900 a day you mention (which I believe is not really possible when travelling to clients to see 3 in a day if doing 2-3 hours with clients) could well be 5 or 6 days work in total, which suddenly brings earning power down to possibly £150 a day. And it's a rare behaviouist that can make a living doing ONLY behaviour work. I don't think £150 a day is that much when you think of all the training that's behind that 2 or 3 hour session, when you could pay a locksmith £150 for 5 mins work when you lock yourself out of the house, or a plumber the same for a water leak!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> I''m sorry, but this is completely false. People don't suddenly get the training and experience via a magic wand to work with dogs. They have to go out, get training, get experience, which all has to be paid for. It can take years of training to become a behaviourist. If they are members of organisations or have premises, they should also have insurance, these have to be paid for. If they have 2 or 3 phone calls or emails with a client before they book, they may need to do some research, or look up notes, on the breed or the problem, this is all their time, usually behaviourists go home and THINK, more research, then possibly spent a DAY writing up the notes from the meeting, developing and writing an individual training programme, and then also be available for email support after the meeting and training programme has been sent out.
> 
> It really annoys me when people count up a few hours and think people are raking it in. Many behaviour consults last over 2 hours, plus travelling, which can often be up to an hour, depending how far they cover.
> 
> That £900 a day you mention (which I believe is not really possible when travelling to clients to see 3 in a day if doing 2-3 hours with clients) could well be 5 or 6 days work in total, which suddenly brings earning power down to possibly £150 a day. And it's a rare behaviouist that can make a living doing ONLY behaviour work. I don't think £150 a day is that much when you think of all the training that's behind that 2 or 3 hour session, when you could pay a locksmith £150 for 5 mins work when you lock yourself out of the house, or a plumber the same for a water leak!


I think you missed my point....just out of interest what do you charge?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> I think you missed my point....just out of interest what do you charge?


Nothing. I'm not a behaviourist and don't do behaviour problems.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Let me explain using your examples. Firstly, if I could employ a plumber or locksmith that took 5 minutes to fix a problem I would without a doubt do so whether it cost me £150 or not.
If I could find a plumber or a locksmith to fix a problem in 5 minutes that would cost me £15 I would be incredibly stupid to pay someone else £150 whatever qualifications or length of service or distance travelled or paperwork involved. If the job done is the same then why is one asking ten times the amount of the other. The job is the same to me and I don't give a rats arse what it took them to get the point that they felt they deserved compensating tenfold over another individual doing the same thing.

And there we have the crux of my difficulty with someone charging extortionate amounts for dog training. The problem isn't fixed in 5 minutes or even one session but if a trainer could offer a 100% money back guarantee like a plumber or a locksmith that there work would be done, the problem would be solved and it will perfect for the next year then I would be there with any amount of money like a shot.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Emmastace said:


> Let me explain using your examples. Firstly, if I could employ a plumber or locksmith that took 5 minutes to fix a problem I would without a doubt do so whether it cost me £150 or not.
> If I could find a plumber or a locksmith to fix a problem in 5 minutes that would cost me £15 I would be incredibly stupid to pay someone else £150 whatever qualifications or length of service or distance travelled or paperwork involved. If the job done is the same then why is one asking ten times the amount of the other. The job is the same to me and I don't give a rats arse what it took them to get the point that they felt they deserved compensating tenfold over another individual doing the same thing.
> 
> And there we have the crux of my difficulty with someone charging extortionate amounts for dog training. The problem isn't fixed in 5 minutes or even one session but if a trainer could offer a 100% money back guarantee like a plumber or a locksmith that there work would be done, the problem would be solved and it will perfect for the next year then I would be there with any amount of money like a shot.


With most behaviour problems the problem has to be fixed by the owner, in the owner's home. So one session with back up via email or phone (and some will do a return visit for free as included in the price), is all that sensibly should be needed if the training programme is followed. Some problems can never be 'fixed' at all and have to be managed, for life. Which has to be done by the owner - the expert is needed to diagnose the problem correctly, then come up with a programme or methods of management that suit the dog AND the owner. I really disagree that it is extortionate to pay for expertise, especially when by the time the visit is made the expert has probably already invested time before they even walk through the door. If anyone could do it, there wouldn't be any need to have people go to university for 5 years as there would be no problem dogs as owners would fix their dogs themselves!

How much do you think is a realistic amount? I know that just for dog training sessions I can spend half an hour on the phone with a client, then there's the emails back and forth setting a date, possibly looking up the breed if it's one I haven't come across before, travel, the visit itself, then they often need some info emailed after, and the notes sent back to them, and follow up phone calls to make sure things are going ok which can again take around half an hour. So in phone calls alone I've spent an hour with someone, without all the other bits and pieces. And they usually email 3 weeks later with a new problem, which I'm expected to answer for free, outside any training sessions. And I only do training! Do you think all that time should be given for free?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Emmastace said:


> ... if a trainer could offer a *100% money back guarantee* like a plumber or a locksmith that [their] work
> would be done, the problem would be solved, & it will perfect for the next year, then I'd be there with any
> amount of money, like a shot.


A plumber or locksmith works with objects, which are easily manipulated & controlled, & LACK any will - 
of course they can guarantee their work.

As a trainer, i am well-aware that THE CLIENT has free will - & may comply perfectly, ignore me utterly,
or do a half-arsed job & blame it all on me.

Similarly, THE DOG has free will; moreover, the owner, who is my client, may or may not manage that dog
to prevent the unwanted behaviors - flooding the dog, shouting commands that the dog is utterly incapable 
of hearing, let alone complying with, is not a rare thing. It's quite common.

I can't control the dog or the client, even when they are directly under my supervision. Both have free will.
I can control the dog insofar as i can use whatever tools or methods, with what skills i have - but NOT the client.

I can explain, recommend, even beg - but the client *will do* as s/he will do. Particularly as once away 
from my presence, if s/he doesn't do as i outlined & demonstrated, or chooses to do something entirely 
different, or even something that i have expressly counseled against, i cannot prevent it, or contest it.

Hence, anyone who offers a warranty of satisfaction in dog-training can only offer that on their SERVICES - 
not on the OUTCOME. I can promise that i will be prompt, courteous, humane, as efficient as possible, 
but i cannot promise that the OUTCOME will be precisely what the client expects or desires - since the client 
after all, lives with the dog, & must be the one to manage the dog & the environs, not me.

Make sense? 
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

BoredomBusters said:


> With most behaviour problems, the problem has to be fixed by the owner, in the owner's home. So one session
> with back up via e-mail or phone (and some will do a return visit for free as included in the price), is all that
> sensibly should be needed, *if the training programme is followed*.
> 
> ...


Very familiar tune. Singing: I can provide the music to the lyrics, but i warn U - it's very sad, indeed, 
it would make a stone weep. :nonod:


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> With most behaviour problems the problem has to be fixed by the owner, in the owner's home. So one session with back up via email or phone (and some will do a return visit for free as included in the price), is all that sensibly should be needed if the training programme is followed. Some problems can never be 'fixed' at all and have to be managed, for life. Which has to be done by the owner - the expert is needed to diagnose the problem correctly, then come up with a programme or methods of management that suit the dog AND the owner. I really disagree that it is extortionate to pay for expertise, especially when by the time the visit is made the expert has probably already invested time before they even walk through the door. If anyone could do it, there wouldn't be any need to have people go to university for 5 years as there would be no problem dogs as owners would fix their dogs themselves!
> 
> How much do you think is a realistic amount? I know that just for dog training sessions I can spend half an hour on the phone with a client, then there's the emails back and forth setting a date, possibly looking up the breed if it's one I haven't come across before, travel, the visit itself, then they often need some info emailed after, and the notes sent back to them, and follow up phone calls to make sure things are going ok which can again take around half an hour. So in phone calls alone I've spent an hour with someone, without all the other bits and pieces. And they usually email 3 weeks later with a new problem, which I'm expected to answer for free, outside any training sessions. And I only do training! *Do you think all that time should be given for free?*


No I don't and if you had read my earlier posts on this thread you would know that. I have used several trainers and/or behaviourists over the last three years or so as our Mia was a severely damaged rescue. I found out the hard way that a high price tag and a long list of credentials bears no relation to ability. In my own experience it is the exact opposite in fact. Without exception the higher the price the lower the quality. OK the person we found and stuck with was probably exceptional in her ability AND in the fact that she only charged £12 per session. She did everything you say in your list was fully qualified and accredited but most of all she had a natural ability with dogs and they all loved her and trusted her. I think the woman I use now down here in Somerset for Mylo's one-to-one ringcraft is cheap at £30 per session. She has 50 years experience of handling (started aged 10) is a breed judge, has bred Border Collies for 35 years (7 full champs) and has been a trainer all her adult life. 
I would expect to pay anywhere from £40 to £100 a session and think that was reasonable. For excellent credentials along with a great relationship with me and my dog and obvious results I would pay £150........but not pay that several times and certainly not week in and week out for 18 months which I did with Mia. For her problem one session followed up by an email would have been useless. 
But anyway, next time you meet that plumber that charges you £150 to hand you the tools and tell you to get on with it and email him when the leak is fixed.....don't bother sending him my way.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> A plumber or locksmith works with objects, which are easily manipulated & controlled, & LACK any will -
> of course they can guarantee their work.
> 
> As a trainer, i am well-aware that THE CLIENT has free will - & may comply perfectly, ignore me utterly,
> ...


Oh the irony


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> A plumber or locksmith works with objects, which are easily manipulated & controlled, & LACK any will -
> of course they can guarantee their work.
> 
> As a trainer, i am well-aware that THE CLIENT has free will - & may comply perfectly, ignore me utterly,
> ...


Exactly, that was my point. You cannot compare a dog with behavioral problems with fixing a leak or replacing a lock and make any kind of sense.


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Julie has spent much much time emailing me in detail before I even agreed to a consultation. She then has to travel nearly 40 miles to see me and has said that she will be with me for over 2 hours. Then she has to travel 40miles back home and write a detailed, specific report for me and my vet about my dogs problems. Then she will give me ongoing telephone and email support and will do repeat visits for me at £100 a time. 

So a lot of work goes into it.

Also I can claim some of it back from Kennel Club as she's insured  which is good!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Owner of a mad terrier said:


> Julie has spent much much time emailing me in detail before I even agreed to a consultation. She then has to travel nearly 40 miles to see me and has said tat he will be with me for over 2 hours. Then she has to travel 40miles back home and write a detailed, specific report for me and my vet about my dogs problems. Then she will give me ongoing telephone and email support and will do repeat visits for me at £100 a time.
> 
> So a lot of work goes into it.
> 
> Also I can claim some of it back from Kennel Club as she's insured  which is good!


That's great and if you get the result you want then it's worth it.

Every individual I have encountered does everything you say, the phone and email support, the travel, the written report and instructions for going forward. The methods they use and how successful they are in your individual case are what is important.
The only point I was trying to make is that there is a vast disparity between cost and performance of these experts and one doesn't necessarily indicate the value of the other. If you get what you pay for then any price is reasonable. Unfortunately you won't find that out until you have paid.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Fortunately for the OP she could hardly BE in better hands...........


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> I found out the hard way that a high price tag and a long list of credentials bears no relation to ability. In my own experience it is the exact opposite in fact.


Those who have the experience are those who have the real knowledge.

Theres bad feedback on facebook & youtube about APBC, one of their trainers David Ryan aknowledged they killed at least one dog. They only have 72 members in total & claim to be an international organisation of behaviourists, good grief, thats less members than the flat earth society & they started selling themselves as a group around 1990ish, 23 years trading & they are less popular then the flat earth society, says it all really.

APBC, The Death Squad, David Ryan Admits APBC Treated Dog Died - YouTube
.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

SleepyBones said:


> Those who have the experience are those who have the real knowledge.
> 
> Theres bad feedback on facebook & youtube about APBC, one of their trainers David Ryan aknowledged they killed at least one dog. They only have 72 members in total & claim to be an international organisation of behaviourists, good grief, thats less members than the flat earth society & they started selling themselves as a group around 1990ish, 23 years trading & they are less popular then the flat earth society, says it all really.
> 
> ...


On made up YouTube video..... Vid has been there 2 years and 1000's views and no comments WOW................... See that sparked an investigation...

They are Not international they are UK based...

You really need to stop with the google and try and live in the real world, everything you post is googled........


----------



## Owner of a mad terrier (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm glad Julie is so highly thought of by you Smokeybear.

I just want to improve my dogs reactions so much but just need that professional guidance. It's so sad to see such a bold, confident puppy turn into a nervous reactive dog and I can't help but blame myself. I've learnt so much from dog ownership this time and next time I'll be so much better equipped but until then I don't ever want my current dog to go as I love her so much even with her reactivity and her problems. I'll always remember her.


----------



## toffreyrhian (6 mo ago)

Does any one know of a behavarist near North Wales please?
We are desperate for help with our 3 year old French Bulldog who we rescued.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

@toffreyrhian . If you start a fresh thread in ‘Training and Behaviour’ you may get a better response.

Maybe someone there could help if you say what the issue is?


----------

